# Smoked Salmon Filets w/ Apricot Glaze Qview



## fbi van outside (Jan 26, 2015)

So we had some really warm weather this past weekend in Southern California. I smoked a couple salmon filets and chipotle bacon wrapped chicken breasts for dinner last night.

I brined the salmon using water, kosher salt, granulated garlic, and brown sugar for a few hours. Then rinsed, patted dry and let set out for a couple hours. Then I added a rub from a favorite local BBQ joint:













Salmon Fillets.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 26, 2015






I smoked them on my Brinkman using a little pecan wood at approximately 180 degrees for about 40 - 50 minutes. The last 20 minutes I brushed on apricot jam mixed with some dry rub.













Glazed salmon.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 26, 2015






The salmon came out nice and tender. The apricot glaze with a hint of pecan mixed in with a dry rub came was pleasant:













Final cut salmon.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 26, 2015






We decided to make a bed of salad to go with the salmon. We used kale, spinach, avocado and squash. We used a soy-ginger dressing we got from Costco. Nice meal. Now that I'm thinking about it, I should have had a glass of white wine with:













Salmon salad.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Jan 26, 2015






What's funny is this past weekend it was in the low 80s. Today it's cold and rainy so no smoking or grilling for me


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds good! Cheers! -Leah


----------

